# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  GIGABYTE hiện thực hoá nền tảng AMD Fusion APU

## manhvlance

​Kiến trúc điện toán x86 tiết kiệm mới (Bobcat) của AMD đã được nói đến từ lâu, nhưng vẫn chưa xuất hiện sản phẩm cụ thể nào. Ngoại trừ vài preview ban đầu từ AnandTech và HotHardware, chúng ta thực sự chưa có cơ hội để tiếp xúc với nền tảng mới này. AMD dự định sẽ chính thức ra mắt các sản phẩm dựa trên kiến trúc Bobcat vào CES đầu năm sau. Song may thay, ngay từ bây giờ chúng ta đã thấy được một sản phẩm thực sự đến từ GIGABYTE – GA-E350V-USB3.

Có điều AMD sẽ không gọi những con chip mới của mình bằng cái tên Bobcat hay Ontario hay Zacate. Chúng chỉ là tên mã. AMD thương mại hoá chúng dưới cái tên E-Series hoặc C-Series APU, trong đó E là những model có TDP 18W còn C là 9W. Chiếc board mới của GIGABYTE dùng model E350 là phiên bản APU mạnh nhất hiện có (2 nhân Bobcat, xung 1,6GHz).

​Do kiến trúc Bobcat được định hình để đối đầu với Atom, nên thiết kế PCB cho nó cũng rất gọn. GA-E350V-USB3 có kích thước theo chuẩn mini-ITX phù hợp cho các hệ thống nhỏ (SFF). Tương tự Atom, các chip APU được hàn trực tiếp lên PCB, tức người dùng không thể nâng cấp lên các phiên bản mạnh hơn.

Như trong hình, một hệ thống Brazos (nền tảng trọn gói dựa trên Bobcat) sẽ gồm 1 chip APU và 1 chipset có tên mã Hudson. Căn cứ theo tên của chiếc board – GA-E350V-USB3, chipset được dùng tại đây sẽ là Hudson D3 do có hỗ trợ 2 cổng USB 3.0. Ngoài ra, GA-E350V-USB3 còn hỗ trợ các giao tiếp D-Sub, DVI-I, SATA 6Gbps. Nhân đồ hoạ Radeon HD 6130 (80 SP) kèm theo trên E350 APU hứa hẹn sẽ mang lại hiệu năng đồ hoạ cao hơn nhiều lần so với giải pháp kèm theo các chip Atom hiện tại. Khe cắm đồ hoạ rời PCIe trên chiếc board chạy ở tốc độ tối đa 8x.

Một chi tiết đặc biệt ở GA-E350V-USB3 theo lời kể của X-bit Labs : chiếc board cho phép overclock (OC). Đây vốn là tính năng ít được hỗ trợ trên các dòng sản phẩm SFF. Người dùng model này có thể OC tốc độ bộ nhớ DDR3 từ 1333 MHz lên 1800 MHz để đạt băng thông cao hơn. Song, chúng ta chưa rõ liệu có thể “táy máy” gì với xung con chip APU hay không.

Theo voz.vn

----------

